# New here - Spooky is my best friend



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

First time posting here, just found the forum. My cat/best friend is Spooky - she is a 3 1/2 year old Siberian that we have had for a little over 2 years. She was a "clearance kitty" - no one wanted to adopt her because she was missing a few teeth and was very timid. A few weeks after we took her home, she really opened up and became a lap cat that also constantly wants to play. She always wants to be by our side. Here is a picture of her -


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome iLoveSpooky! It sounds to me like Spooky was just a Diamond in the rough, waiting to be discovered by someone like you!! Well done! I think she's Beautiful!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is very beautiful. She may have been a clearance but you got an awesome cat. Post more pictures of her when you get a chance. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words! Spooky is the best, I try to treasure every minute I have with her. I'll be sure to post more pictures - thanks again!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She is a beauty. I used to have a solid black cat named Spooky, he was my first cat. Your Spooky is quite beautiful


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, what a pretty girl!


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, she is adorable. Very lucky to have her!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

She is just beautiful. How wonderful that you found each other


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhh soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

pkbshrew said:


> She is just beautiful. How wonderful that you found each other


Thanks! Yeah, I think about that every day. She's the best.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely!!


----------

